
Ambly: embedded ClojureScript - tosh
http://ambly.fikesfarm.com/
======
vbuwivbiu
Got to say, Mike Fikes comes across as a lovely person and his blog posts are
super informative

------
spinningarrow
> Ambly is designed for use when developing hybrid ClojureScript / native apps

Can someone shed some light on where Ambly would fit into the development
workflow?

~~~
reilly3000
It gives you a CLJS REPL on the phone:
[http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2015-03-05-ambly-app-
bootstr...](http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2015-03-05-ambly-app-
bootstrapping.html) Live editing code directly on the device is rather badass.

~~~
agumonkey
finally a maclisp _cough_ machine

------
slifin
Is this the only way to get ClojureScript on mobile?

~~~
mfikes
No. ClojureScript works with React Native, and in that case you can use the
Figwheel REPL. See [http://cljsrn.org](http://cljsrn.org)

Ambly can be useful in other situations where you are not building a React
Native app, but still want ClojureScript driving things. For an example with
Ejecta, see [http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2017-04-29-clojurescript-
eje...](http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2017-04-29-clojurescript-ejecta.html)

------
MycroftJones
Looks interesting. Can it be used to implement live wallpaper?

